# Flex Drywall Sanders ?



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Got 2 Flex sanders and recently have gone through a couple of drive shafts. I read some where that when you replace the drive shaft you also replace the drive shaft casing because the inside will be worn and cause the new drive shaft to break . The cost of the casing is £40 + vat ($76) .
I know these casings come with the fittings attaced but there must be some way of getting them of and fixing them on to some other type of hose, maybe some reinforced hydraulic hose would do.
Have any of you tried this or any other method of making these ?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

If the sheath is wire wound, I guess I could see a burr or exposed coiling damaging the drive cable but I've had duct tape wrapped around one of my PC's sheaths for a couple years.

Did you grease the new drive cable? I went through a couple dry ones in quick succession before the local tool shop guy clued me in.

Also, ensure that the head is free spinning when there's no drive cable installed. If the bearing is farked, it'll stress the drive.

And they say you should reverse the cable every few months. I'm sure everybody's real good about doing that. :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I keep mine greased and never had any sign of wear, just be careful with grease build up near the sanding head, it can drop off anywhere anytime and usually onto carpet :yes:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive had mine for six years or so and never greased or fixed anything?? It must be due to blow up soon then???


----------

